# Skew



## BRobbins629 (Nov 20, 2006)

Been wanting to try this for a while.  M4 steel 1/4 x 3/4 (also have some M2 and will compare sometime), 3/4" copper pipe cap, and some left over walnut from old projects.  Mostly made with disk sander and lathe; a little help from the dremel and some hand chisels to seat the tang.  A little time consuming, but actually easier than I thought it would be.  Cuts like knife through butter and leaves an incredibly smooth surface. Think next one will have a longer handle but will turn it with this.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 20, 2006)

Well done Bruce the best part is it works great![]


----------



## JimGo (Nov 20, 2006)

Pretty sweet Bruce!  Nice job!


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice.  I think I might have to look into getting some tool steel.


----------



## pete00 (Nov 22, 2006)

look great nice job............pete


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 22, 2006)

How did you cut the steel?
I would like to make a bowl scraper with a unique shape but don't have metal working tools. I understand most of the high speed steels are pretty resistant to ordinary hacksaws.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 22, 2006)

A colleague of mine at work and I did a mini group buy on the steel. We ordered it cut to length for a few extra dollars, but I don't see why a dremmel tool with a cutoff blade wouldn't go through it.  Everything else was shaped with a disk sander with 150 grit paper. Took some time and did wear through 2 sheets, but it can be done totally with abrasives of one kind or another, bench grinder, disk sanders, spindle sanders, dremels, or any combination.


----------

